# Sex my frogs



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally got a good enough picture to be able to help to see what sex these frogs are. Can you all help me out?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you are going to read that better profile pictures, and pictures of their feet will be a better help in identifying the sexes...and how old are they??


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd say they are close to a year old.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Immediate guess, from left to right. i would say female-female-male


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

Feet is a better gauge and really the only way to know is for them to show you. They all appear the same size in that picture to me and I believe there is some sexual dimorphism in tincs so I would say they are all the same sex but can't tell without a better object for size comparison and scale.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Brandon. First glance guess is f f m. Do try to get a shot of the front toe pads, though.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

If you haven't seen it already, then here's a great resource for sexing... Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Sexing Dart Frogs (scroll down for tincs)

Toes, back, size, and girth are all good indicators. Like mentioned, side-by-side comparison makes it easier. Some easier than others.

-Chris


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen that article but I'm still having a difficult time with it.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I will try and get pictures of their toes when I get my camera charged up. Thanks guys


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The one on the right is a male, the center one probable female, left one is a mystery.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

So I have three pictures of each frog in different poses. Sorry for poor quality but here we go 

frog 1






















Frog 2






















Frog 3


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

Any thoughts


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Female, I wanna lean towards female, male


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to get an average to see how many others think this.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

So if I have a male, when do they usually start calling. I have an Santa isabel that always calls. I never notice any kind of actions that indicate that a male is calling from my azureaus.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm now thinking f m m.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahe ya ya, hahha this is confusing. Hahha so the general thought is I at least have a male and female, it's just a guess if I have 2.1 or 1.2. So which ratio is better to have two males or two females. And in either case I haven't seen any drops at all yet either.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

How do I improve my odds of seeing drops from my female(s)


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

Remove the SI's


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

Is that really what is causing them not to breed? Is he considered a threat to them so they won't do anything because of it?


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Being in close confines of another species that they don't know how to interact with will stress them out. Even in some same-species tanks, there's usually a dominant male that will prevent the other males from calling.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

So if I take him out and move him to a new tank, will they notice right away or would that take time? Are they conditioned to thinking there is a dominate male in the tank even if he's removed?


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

If you separate the species into their own tanks they should be fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

Updates: I was finally able to setup a temporary tank for my santa isabel. Hopefully I'll start hearing some calling soon out of my azureus.


----------

